# So Long, Mr Ed



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

My dear, sweet Mr. Ed got laid to rest last week. He had had several chronic soft tissue injuries that failed to heal completely. Yet he still was bright eyed and bushy tailed, but insisted on those kangaroo like leaps when he spooked or was goofing around.

We had 8 beautiful years together, and even though he was only trail sound for several years, we were the best of partners. When the last episode of leaping about re injured his foreleg, it was obvious "that" time had come. It really was an act of kindness, because of his very limited quality of life. He was 25.

A group of Ed's friends and family gathered round, and he and his best buddy grazed in the lush field, waiting for the vet to arrive. The vet was late, and at one point, Ed uncharacteristically looked down the long driveway and began to paw. He never paws at the ground! He KNEW. He was ready, even if those around him weren't quite. Pictures taken of us on that last day....his eyes were soft, and had a far away look. It was remarkable to see.

I was able to be with him til the end; I thought I'd be a mess but was surprisingly calm. Over the next few days, I felt unusually peaceful; it was as if Ed had surrounded me in comforting, clear energy. I still feel that way. I miss him with all my heart, and thinking of our partnership makes me tear up. 

Gallop over those fields filled with rainbows, Ed! You touched many people's hearts, and were loved deeply.


----------



## CurlyJammer (Nov 24, 2019)

I"m so sorry for your loss. What a great tribute!! You really show you care. I'm sure he knew it and knew it was time. Great you were on the same page.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm very sorry for your loss. It sounds like you gave him the best possible ending, though.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks, I was doing *just fine* til I read this thread. Sniffle, sigh. Its so hard to not get emotional on the topic.

When I was holding his head as the second needle took affect, I was ok. Not til my vet opened his mouth to say, "I've seen you take care of this horse, and I've also seen how your horse takes care of you." Even now as I write, the words are blurred through tears. He was a great horse.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

It's hard to lose the good ones so don't feel bad for getting emotional. Condolences.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss .


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm really sorry, it's so hard to let them go even though we know that we have to.


----------

